# Lavender...



## cmd420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Howdy ya'll,


I picked up some Lavender today.. I heard thru the grapevine that it was a super dank quick flower (7 weeks) and a heavy yielder...


anybody ever grown this?  or smoke it?



Thx


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 12, 2013)

if you have somas lav, itll blow your taste buds threw the roof. the high is great I hear, but never tried it. soon
best of luck


----------

